# General civility on this site....



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

The dark turn that has taken place here since the end of boating season sort of took me by surprise as someone relatively new to the site. This summer, I was boasting to my non-boater wife how fun and generally positive this place was compared to the rest of the internet. I don't think I'd be making that boast now.

Thanks for volunteering to moderate, because I sure as shit wouldn't do that job for free.


----------



## Michael P (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Carvedog for your dedication. This is a great site for sharing knowledge and making connections which can bring out some differences of opinion. I consider myself a reasonable person but I can let my ego get carried away and deserve to be stomped on if I get too full of myself. Thanks again for your work to keep this such a great spot for the aqua inclined.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I too, am sick and tired of the lack of respect and inability to understand and respond politely to differing points of view
carvedog, I thank you for posting and moderating, as well as Andy and others that have offered the best of themselves in boating and other advice
I've connected with so many fantastic river folk on this site and would like to join in again to read and post without derision
Again, thank you!


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks man, appreciate all you do..


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I've always tried my best to be a good boy, scout's honor.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

This has been a great place but has become a more toxic environment with some of the new members recently. Hopefully we can improve things and appreciate all you do!


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Apply for permits. Go ski /board until river season. Wash, rinse, repeat. Be a good person all the while. Goodbye 2021


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Idaho_ski_bum said:


> Apply for permits. Go ski /board until river season. Wash, rinse, repeat. Be a good person all the while. Goodbye 2021


Good riddance 2021 might be more appropriate, and take the damn virus with ya!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

There is a LOT of truth in the Boy Scout handbook.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, thank you Andy and CarveDog. "Quickest way to ruin something is to abuse it" - some smart guy/gal. Okay, maybe I just made that up, but I think it applies. 

Also leave the pineapple on the menu. If you don't like it, don't order or make it. No way in hell I'm ordering mushrooms, olives, or red onions on anything EVER, but it doesn't mean I lambast those that enjoy those things. All I'm sayin is - leave my Hawaiian pizza alone!


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

The buzz is definitely a happy place for me, and a place that I get to learn lots from, so I can make new and more interesting mistakes. There is a bunch of the world that I deliberately avoid in my off hours, and I have always viewed those that boat as kindred spirits. I boat with some folks that have very different politics than I, but there is no one else in the world I would rather share my snacks with, and have setting safety at the bottom of a rapid. For the most part I found the river selects for decent folks, and decent folks is what we need more of. I appreciate all the work the moderators are doing to keep the buzz a source of good information about the sport, access, and of course woodworking.


----------



## LRBBCO (Aug 6, 2018)

Lend some ice if you have ice to spare, a tank of propane if the need is there, bring enough cold beverages to share, cheers to the Buzz and a happy New Year!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks guys for moderating the site. I hope the civility remains. Time will tell. I've watched another outdoor DB in Utah self destruct over political rhetoric from the owner and a few of his Rumpster friends. It appears the same thing is happening here. IMHO this place would be much better off and more friendly to new and old boaters alike if politics and internet bullying were eliminated all together.

Happy New Year's Buzzards.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

caverdan said:


> Thanks guys for moderating the site. I hope the civility remains. Time will tell. I've watched another outdoor DB in Utah self destruct over political rhetoric from the owner and a few of his Rumpster friends. It appears the same thing is happening here. IMOH this place would be much better off and more friendly to new and old boaters alike if politics and internet bullying were eliminated all together.
> 
> Happy New Year's Buzzards.


Thanks so much for leaving politics out of your post..


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

55


MNichols said:


> Thanks so much for leaving politics out of your post..


lol. do as I say, not as I do, bro.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

griz said:


> 55
> 
> 
> lol. do as I say, not as I do, bro.


Your totally right griz...........I'm going to try and better myself and stay out of the eddie this year.......😎


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Yer all a bunch of soft little city flowers!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Grif said:


> Yer all a bunch of soft little city flowers!


And Hawaiian pizzas suck too


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Grif said:


> Yer all a bunch of soft little city flowers!


----------



## TboneCooper (Jul 8, 2019)

I used to get fun dirtbag raft guide vibes on the Buzz. Lately it’s been more of a crazy uncle jet boat Facebook meme vibe.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> View attachment 72251


Transitioned to pictures I see 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> Transitioned to pictures I see 🤔🤔🤔


I wanted you to be able to understand what I was posting LOL


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

Okay ... so two Irishmen walk out of a bar ...




[Well, it _could_ happen ...]


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Two raft guides walk into a bank to make a deposit.



[OK, we know that would _never _happen!]


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Two raft guides walk into a bank to make a deposit.
> 
> 
> 
> [OK, we know that would _never _happen!]


Is a bank the same thing as the liquor store?


----------

